# Enneagram Personality Test



## medea (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if you've ever heard of the enneagram personality test but I consider it to be incredibly accurate concerning my personality. The guy I'm seeing took it and found it pretty dead on for him as well. It is very interesting concerning relationships because they break down the types and how compatible they are among each other. It describes potential trouble spots between types and what each brings to a relationship, I find it fascinating.

I'm a type 4 with a 5 wing, and he's a 2 with I think a 1 wing. According to the site this pair is more compatible as friends because when they date there are always issues about who likes whom more which is exactly what we're going through.

There is a free version of the test that takes 10 minutes, the full thing cost $10 bucks http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/Tests_Battery.asp#RHETISampler

Relationship Compatibility http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/compatibility.asp

Personal Growth suggestions based on your type http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/personalgrowth.asp

Typical Addictions based on your type http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/addictivepersonality.asp

If you have 10 minutes I would love to see if this test hits home with any of you.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

what does the wings mean? i was confused about that. i was either type 4, 5, or 6. it was a tie between the three. i found it to be very accurate.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

I'm a 4 with a 5 wing which means I scored most highly as a four and my second highest score was as a 5. Mine were pretty clear cut my next highest one was like 6 points off, but some people have a few tied types as their second highest score since the freee version is not as thorough. Rather than paying for the full thing I would just read the different 2nd runner ups and see which applies to you the most.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I scored highest as a Type 9;

Type Nine 
The Peacemaker 
The easy-going, self-effacing type. Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts. 

I've taken this type of test before and still came out as a nine.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

> Enneagram Type Four (the Individualist) with
> Enneagram Type Nine (the Peacemaker)
> 
> Both Fours and Nines also bring a sensuality and love of comfort that is noteworthy; this may express itself in their lifestyle, traveling habits, and in their sexual and other intimate activities. This is a couple that likes to stay in bed all Sunday morning, reading the papers and talking. Each brings passion and an appreciation of the other coupled with a desire to be comfortable and build a life with the other. Fours can make Nines become more intense and expressive about how they feel, while Nines can allow Fours to feel understood and accepted for who they are. Fours are good at naming feelings and pinpointing emotional states; Nines are good at creating an atmosphere of nonjudgmental acceptance, Nines may even enjoy the emotional storms and dramas that Fours occasionally get into, feeling that it adds spice to their life together. A lot of the pleasure and passion of this couple is nonverbal in the depth of the understanding that each has for the other.


heh, heeeey baby


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

I did this test on okcupid and apparently I'm a four, makes sense I guess.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

2-6
4-5
5-5

Type 6 through 8 I scored 4...I think I'm a mixed bag. There is absolutely no way I am a type 2, I am far to selfish at times to be a helper personality. 4 seems more accurate.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

I scored a 6

Type Six 
The Loyalist 
The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious—running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

Prodigal_Son said:


> There is absolutely no way I am a type 2, I am far to selfish at times to be a helper personality.


Maybe you're an average or unhealthy 2?

Level 6: Increasingly self-important and self-satisfied, feel they are indispensable, although they overrate their efforts in others' behalf. Hypochondria, becoming a "martyr" for others. Overbearing, patronizing, presumptuous.

Unhealthy Levels
Level 7: Can be manipulative and self-serving, instilling guilt by telling others how much they owe them and make them suffer. Abuse food and medication to "stuff feelings" and get sympathy. Undermine people, making belittling, disparaging remarks. Extremely self-deceptive about their motives *and how aggressive and/or selfish their behavior is*.

Level 8: Domineering and coercive: feel entitled to get anything they want from others: the repayment of old debts, money, sexual favors.

Level 9: Able to excuse and rationalize what they do since they feel abused and victimized by others and are bitterly resentful and angry. Somatization of their aggressions result in chronic health problems as they vindicate themselves by "falling apart" and burdening others. Generally corresponds to the Histrionic Personality Disorder and Factitious Disorder.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, the problem is I really rarely don't help anybody even if it was a deceptive self serving way.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay, did the testing again and got completely different results. I reject this test and subject my own.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

got a tie between: ...I identify more w/ 4, but at times when I'm relaxed, I can relate to 9 as well.










The Sensitive, Withdrawn Type:
Expressive, Dramatic, Self-Absorbed, and Temperamental

* Basic Fear: That they have no identity or personal significance
* Basic Desire: To find themselves and their significance (to create an
identity)
* Enneagram Four with a Three-Wing: "The Aristocrat"
* Enneagram Four with a Five-Wing: "The Bohemian"

and










The Easygoing, Self-Effacing Type:
Receptive, Reassuring Agreeable, and Complacent

* Basic Fear: Of loss and separation
* Basic Desire: To have inner stability "peace of mind"
* Enneagram Nine with an Eight-Wing: "The Referee"
* Enneagram Nine with a One-Wing: "The Dreamer"


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Your highest score was a tie between Type 5, and Type 9 (with a 1 wing).

*Type Five*
_The Investigator_
The perceptive, cerebral type. Fives are alert, insightful, and curious. They are able to concentrate and focus on developing complex ideas and skills. Independent, innovative, and inventive, they can also become preoccupied with their thoughts and imaginary constructs. They become detached, yet high-strung and intense. They typically have problems with eccentricity, nihilism, and isolation. At their Best: visionary pioneers, often ahead of their time, and able to see the world in an entirely new way.

*Type Nine*
_The Peacemaker_
The easy-going, self-effacing type. Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts.
---------------------------

How do you know what level you're supposed to be? Is that related to the score you get for each type?


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

I think you have to self diaganose your healthy/average/unhealthy level depending on how moody you are.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

medea said:


> > Enneagram Type Four (the Individualist) with
> > Enneagram Type Nine (the Peacemaker)
> >
> > Both Fours and Nines also bring a sensuality and love of comfort that is noteworthy; this may express itself in their lifestyle, traveling habits, and in their sexual and other intimate activities. This is a couple that likes to stay in bed all Sunday morning, reading the papers and talking. Each brings passion and an appreciation of the other coupled with a desire to be comfortable and build a life with the other. Fours can make Nines become more intense and expressive about how they feel, while Nines can allow Fours to feel understood and accepted for who they are. Fours are good at naming feelings and pinpointing emotional states; Nines are good at creating an atmosphere of nonjudgmental acceptance, Nines may even enjoy the emotional storms and dramas that Fours occasionally get into, feeling that it adds spice to their life together. A lot of the pleasure and passion of this couple is nonverbal in the depth of the understanding that each has for the other.
> ...


Is that targeted at me? :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a tie between a six and a one. I think I'm more of a six than a one, but I can see both.

*Type Six*
The Loyalist
The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious-running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others.

*Type One*
The Reformer
The principled, idealistic type. Ones are conscientious and ethical, with a strong sense of right and wrong. They are teachers, crusaders, and advocates for change: always striving to improve things, but afraid of making a mistake. Well-organized, orderly, and fastidious, they try to maintain high standards, but can slip into being critical and perfectionistic. They typically have problems with resentment and impatience. At their Best: wise, discerning, realistic, and noble. Can be morally heroic.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Type Four with an 8
The Individualist
The introspective, romantic type. Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences.

Type Two with a 6
The Helper
The caring, interpersonal type. Twos are empathetic, sincere, and warm-hearted. They are friendly, generous, and self-sacrificing, but can also be sentimental, flattering, and people-pleasing. They are well-meaning and driven to be close to others, but can slip into doing things for others in order to be needed. They typically have problems with possessiveness and with acknowledging their own needs. At their Best: unselfish and altruistic, they have unconditional love for others.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Type 4 with a 7
The Individualist
The introspective, romantic type. Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences.

Type 6 with a 7
The Loyalist
The committed, security-oriented type. Sixes are reliable, hard-working, responsible, and trustworthy. Excellent "troubleshooters," they foresee problems and foster cooperation, but can also become defensive, evasive, and anxious—running on stress while complaining about it. They can be cautious and indecisive, but also reactive, defiant and rebellious. They typically have problems with self-doubt and suspicion. At their Best: internally stable and self-reliant, courageously championing themselves and others.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Your highest score was a tie between Type 4, and Type 9. 

Type Four
The Individualist: The Functions of Self-Awareness and Artistic Creativity— The potential for intuition, sensitivity, individualism, self-expression, and self-revelation. Negatively, the potential for self-absorption, self-consciousness, self-doubt, self-inhibition, and depression.

Type Nine
The Peacemaker: The Functions of Receptivity and Interpersonal Mediation— The potential for emotional stability, acceptance, unself-consciousness, emotional and physical endurance, and creating harmony with others. Negatively, the potential for passivity, disengaged emotions and attention, neglectfulness, and mental dissociation.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Type 1=5
Type 2=1
Type 3=4
Type 4=6
Type 5=5
Type 6=4
Type 7=5
Type 8=0
TYpe 9=6


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Type Five
The Investigator
The perceptive, cerebral type. Fives are alert, insightful, and curious. They are able to concentrate and focus on developing complex ideas and skills. Independent, innovative, and inventive, they can also become preoccupied with their thoughts and imaginary constructs. They become detached, yet high-strung and intense. They typically have problems with eccentricity, nihilism, and isolation. At their Best: visionary pioneers, often ahead of their time, and able to see the world in an entirely new way.

It sounds like me alot but not completly.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I scored highest in Type 9, with a tie between Type 4 and Type 5 in close second place. I think Types 4 and 5 describe me better than Type 9, although I can definately relate to Type 9 sometimes.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

http://similarminds.com/test.html
another test like that.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I scored highest as a *type 4* (score 7), and in close second place I'm a 9 tied with a 2 (score 6).


----------



## Teelah (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally find myself to be a type 4, but my score reflects a type 9 which I can sort of identify with as well.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I'm also a 4 with a 5 wing. I used to be really into the Enneagram (and the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator), and I feel like it helped me sort out a few things about myself. As far as that goes, it can be a very useful tool. However, I'm less certain about applying it in a very textbook sort of way in terms of romantic relationships. I don't really like the idea of saying that certain types should/shouldn't date each other...although there are definitely patterns which would lead one to those conclusions. I just think people are far too complex for it to ever be that simple.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i am apparently 'Enneagram Five with a Four-Wing: "The Iconoclast".'

i read about type 5; there were some interesting things about anxiety and phobia in there.

i got 7 points in the '5' type, and 6 points in the '4' type.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Tied Type 4 and 9, got 6 points each.
Type 1, 5 and 6, got 5 points each.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*umbrellagirl1980 wrote:*



> i got 7 points in the '5' type, and 6 points in the '4' type.


Me too!


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

8 Points for The Investigator - Man that is so dead on.

The Investigator - 8 Points - Level 4 & 5 (More 5)

*Level 4:* Begin conceptualizing and fine-tuning everything before acting-working things out in their minds: model building, preparing, practicing, and gathering more resources. Studious, acquiring technique. Become specialized, and often "intellectual," often challenging accepted ways of doing things.

*Level 5: * Increasingly detached as they become involved with complicated ideas or imaginary worlds. Become preoccupied with their visions and interpretations rather than reality. Are fascinated by off-beat, esoteric subjects, even those involving dark and disturbing elements. Detached from the practical world, a "disembodied mind," although high-strung and intense.

Thats amazing really. Level 5 i'm 75% and Level 4 25%. I keep -everything- in my mind and its a a complex disaster to sort through sometimes (I never write anything down - always memorizing it - ideas, work, numbers, etc.).

Awesome test.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Type Nine 
The Peacemaker 
The easy-going, self-effacing type. Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a type 4 and my second highest was a tie between type 5 and 6.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

type four.


----------



## AJMcFly (Apr 24, 2008)

Bump!

I usually come out as type 4. 4w5.

4, 5, and 9 are part of the "Withdrawn Triad" for the record. I've looked into the Enneagram a lot, if anyone has any questions. There's also this thing called subtypes, based on whether you're a Sexual, Self-Preservation, or Social first. Read about them a bit here:

http://www.ocean-moonshine.net/e1428573 ... tion=80:80

I'm curious if maybe Socially Anxious people might not tend be Social first, meaning that they are very socially aware. (From my understanding, Socials don't actually have to be social, but want to feel involved and share with others.)

EDIT: Try this test as well to get an idea of what your subtype might be as well:

http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2.php


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha Apparently I proved the "Withdrawn Triad" theory. 

I'm a 4, tied between 5 and 9 in second


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Scored a 7 in Type 4, and scored 6 in both Types 1 and 9.

Type Four 
The Individualist
The introspective, romantic type. Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences. 

Type One 
The Reformer
The principled, idealistic type. Ones are conscientious and ethical, with a strong sense of right and wrong. They are teachers, crusaders, and advocates for change: always striving to improve things, but afraid of making a mistake. Well-organized, orderly, and fastidious, they try to maintain high standards, but can slip into being critical and perfectionistic. They typically have problems with resentment and impatience. At their Best: wise, discerning, realistic, and noble. Can be morally heroic. 

Type Nine 
The Peacemaker 
The easy-going, self-effacing type. Nines are accepting, trusting, and stable. They are usually creative, optimistic, and supportive, but can also be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace. They want everything to go smoothly and be without conflict, but they can also tend to be complacent, simplifying problems and minimizing anything upsetting. They typically have problems with inertia and stubbornness. At their Best: indomitable and all-embracing, they are able to bring people together and heal conflicts.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

Tie between Type 4 The Individualist, Type 5 The Investigator, and Type 6 The Loyalist.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Type 4


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Two years later and my results are completely different.

Now I scored highest with:

Type Five
The Investigator
The perceptive, cerebral type. Fives are alert, insightful, and curious. They are able to concentrate and focus on developing complex ideas and skills. Independent, innovative, and inventive, they can also become preoccupied with their thoughts and imaginary constructs. They become detached, yet high-strung and intense. They typically have problems with eccentricity, nihilism, and isolation. At their Best: visionary pioneers, often ahead of their time, and able to see the world in an entirely new way.

Followed closely by type three.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a type 4, followed by types 5 and 2 (tied)


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm a type 6.

I found this personality test to be amazingly accurate, and I've taken several professional tests. It's probably the best I've seen so far.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Type 4 The Individualist

The Sensitive, Introspective type:
Expressive, Dramatic, Self-Absorbed, and Temperamental 

Type Four in Brief
Fours are self-aware, sensitive, and reserved. They are emotionally honest, creative, and personal, but can also be moody and self-conscious. Withholding themselves from others due to feeling vulnerable and defective, they can also feel disdainful and exempt from ordinary ways of living. They typically have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. At their Best: inspired and highly creative, they are able to renew themselves and transform their experiences. 

Key Motivations: Want to express themselves and their individuality, to create and surround themselves with beauty, to maintain certain moods and feelings, to withdraw to protect their self-image, to take care of emotional needs before attending to anything else, to attract a "rescuer." 

The Meaning of the Arrows (in brief) 
When moving in their Direction of Disintegration (stress), aloof Fours suddenly become over-involved and clinging at Two. However, when moving in their Direction of Integration (growth), envious, emotionally turbulent Fours become more objective and principled, like healthy Ones. For more information, click here.


----------

